# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Restumping quote

## Osiris

Looking for what a price per stump is?.i had a ridiculous quote of $190. Seriously i wasnt expecting more than $90-$100 per stump max. I have 150 stumps to do to my home in country vic. Can anyone help with someone cheap and reliable and will do a quality job.?..thanks😊

----------


## OBBob

Welcome, I responded in you other thread.

----------

